# Billing contrast for mri studies



## mysticd (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm at a loss.  I cannot find anything that tells me whether or not we can bill Medicare for the whole bottle of contrast, such as Magnevist, or if we can only bill for the units we used.  Can anyone shed light and tell me where exactly I can find the answer to this?

Thanks.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 10, 2010)

in the HCPCS book it appears that is is billed by the ml

I would check with Medicare for your area to see if there are any LCD's for this and what thhier payor policy is for contrast


----------

